# Abandoned St. Agnes Church



## B-Side (Jan 20, 2008)

C & C welcome


----------



## That One Guy (Jan 20, 2008)

great shots!!!   :thumbup:


----------



## RKW3 (Jan 20, 2008)

Such a cool place! Great job with the photos.


----------



## Brad Hardy (Jan 20, 2008)

very nice shots


----------



## B-Side (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## sirsteezo (Jan 20, 2008)

nice shots!

did you have the key? or did you knock?


----------



## B-Side (Jan 20, 2008)

sirsteezo said:


> nice shots!
> 
> did you have the key? or did you knock?


 

neither. Here in Detroit every abandoned building has a way in. You just have to find it.


----------



## THORHAMMER (Jan 20, 2008)

wow, too bad they don't rent that out for bride and groom portraits, 

it would be a huge hit in the artistic crowd.

nice shot.


----------



## Ls3D (Jan 20, 2008)

Yes very cool, the top one responds very well to the shadow/highlight tool, and the bottom one shows where the magenta color cast is coming from. Interesting colors at work in there!

-Shea


----------



## B-Side (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks for the kind comments everyone.


----------



## Dominic (Jan 21, 2008)

Isn't Clutch Cargo's an old abandoned church that was converted into a bar? I saw Rammstein there back in 2001 (I think).


----------



## Jermz_01 (Jan 21, 2008)

Dominic said:


> Isn't Clutch Cargo's an old abandoned church that was converted into a bar? I saw Rammstein there back in 2001 (I think).


 

yes... and it looks like I need to head to D-town.

cool shots B-Side... if you ever need "back-up" for your D-town shots, I'm up in Novi!


----------



## GeorgeUK (Jan 21, 2008)

Nice photos. Think the top one would look even better as an HDR if you ever get the chance to go again.


----------



## Arch (Jan 21, 2008)

good find.. i like the shots :thumbup:


----------



## B-Side (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## B-Side (Jan 21, 2008)

Jermz_01 said:


> yes... and it looks like I need to head to D-town.
> 
> cool shots B-Side... if you ever need "back-up" for your D-town shots, I'm up in Novi!


 
If you find something interesting in the D hit me up. Im always up to meeting new people and finding new places.


----------



## jstuedle (Jan 21, 2008)

Great series. Such a shame to see it empty.


----------



## B-Side (Jan 22, 2008)

jstuedle said:


> Great series. Such a shame to see it empty.


 
I agree and thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## DragonHeart (Jan 23, 2008)

I love Shot #3... the colors of the stained glass are breathtaking...


----------



## B-Side (Jan 23, 2008)

DragonHeart said:


> I love Shot #3... the colors of the stained glass are breathtaking...


 

Thanks! I love that one too.


----------

